# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد :: فيديو كليب | عيش لحظاته | عبدالله العبار |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*



*BSMLH.**NET* 


*تقدّم وحصرياً ، بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك
**

فيديو كليب
**{ عيش لحظاته* *}
*

 *للفنان الاماراتي
عبدالله العبار
*



 
   

{ كلمات } *عبدالله الشحي

*
   

{ ألحان وتوزيع } *أحمد المنصوري

*
   

{ مكساج } *محمد عصمت
*

 

{ اخراج } *وليد الشحي
*

   

{ تصميم البنر }
 *عمر الجنيدي**
*

  


*{ للمشاهدة }*
 
 *{ بالموسيقى }*




*{ بالمؤثرات }*
 
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pyg2w2SAhRU
 




 *{ للتحميل - فيديو }** رايت   كليك + حفظ باسم


 *{ بالموسيقى }* 
http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/3ei...athatah_m.rmvb



*{ بالمؤثرات }*

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/3ei...athatah_v.rmvb






 *{ لتحميل الانشودة MP3 }* * رايت   كليك + حفظ باسم



* { بالموسيقى }* 
http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/3eish_la7athatah_m.mp3


*{ بالمؤثرات }*

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/3eish_la7athatah_v.mp3

----------


## (dodo)

الانشودة كتير روعة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلمووووووووووووو يا هدوء على الانشودة الحلوة 

تقبل مروري  :Smile:

----------

